# Neon's re-entry



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I decided not to do my photo from before. I just took a decent photo a few minutes ago and changed my entry. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awww, he's so cute!


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

it could have been much better


----------



## Adika (Jan 28, 2011)

*The fish look nice but ur photo technic can be improve*


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

His color is amazing!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think that is a beautiful pic!

BTW People if you can't say anything nice then keep your mouth SHUT! I hope i don't come off as being rude in saying so but please!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

aww...he's like "Mom/dad...whats that big shiny thing youre pointing at me???" he looks all cute and curious ^-^


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, very pretty boy! Love the look on his face.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

I like the pic of him but is there a way you can resize it an make it smaller?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks to most of you for the comments.

And chicagopete, I haven't found out how to yet /= I'm still searching though.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with Maryrox! If you can't say something nice just keep it to yourself. And it's an awesome picture, with a cute betta!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This forum is meant for submitting photos, not for members to critique someone's fish or their photography skills.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

^ah do agree.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

FishyFishy321 said:


> it could have been much better





Adika said:


> The fish look nice but ur photo technic can be improve


You two; GET OUT. :twisted:

I love your picture of Neon!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

aww Nutt be nice =3...dont stoop to their level!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

HayrideHaunter said:


> aww Nutt be nice =3...dont stoop to their level!


How do you know I wasn't feeling evil that day. ;-)


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> How do you know I wasn't feeling evil that day. ;-)



well I suppose i dont =D

just dont be TOO evil :-o


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

OMG Did you steal Lucky?!

He is soo pretty!


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

He's so pretty! Love the picture!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

FishyFishy321 said:


> it could have been much better


This is extremely rude and offensive. Like the others have said, if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all.

I, for one, think the photo is awesome. The fish looks great and it is a really cute angle. Not many people can get a shot like that. 

Just think before you post.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Let's not fight over what they said. Thanks for defending me, but I don't want to cause drama in the forums. I'm sure they just weren't thinking...

As you may have noticed I re-entered it. No votes last time x.x hopefully this time! 
good luck others, there were some good photos!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

The photo is just a smidge blurry but it is SO hard to get pictures through glass and water. I think you did an excellent job, I'd be proud to get a picture that good.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Very cute! I love his face!


----------

